# the rollercoaster birth of my little boy!



## gemabee

*extremely long!*

so i'll start this from my sweep on the 8th november... midwife said i was 1.5cm dilated nd 50% effaced with a soft cervix nd that she thought the sweep would work. so i got all excited... packed my bags into the car nd went to stay with my grandma incase anythin happened.
started havin contractions... they got down to 7 minutes apart nd quite regular... nd then i took some paracetamol nd tried to sleep... i woke up... nd had no pain whatsoever :nope:
GUTTED!
so i phoned my aunty (a midwife) nd asked what i could do to help bring on the contractions... she told me to go buy lots of pineapple nd keep movin.
so me nd my grandma went into town nd bought loads of pineapple (which i hate by the way!) nd over the next few days ate all the pineapple nd jumped around on the wii like a looney.
... anyway... up until my induction date i had very painful, but very irregular contractions... so it got to my induction date nd off i went into hospital.
this is when the nightmare starts -
got to hospital at half 6... no-one came to see me until half 11... needless to say i was feelin pretty scared nd alone at this point!!
but then when someone did see me... she was lovely... began my induction straight away (i was 2cm dilated at this point). after i'd been monitored i fell asleep nd woke up an hour later to some strong contractrions already 4 mins apart. had some paracetamol but couldn't sleep anymore.
the next day again no-one came to see me until 10am... even tho i buzzed to tell the midwife my contractions were 2 nd a half mins apart nd pretty strong. when i got examined i was 3cms apart but they said they didn't need to do another prostin nd gave me a sweep instead. i had a very big bloody show nd the contractions immediately got stronger. my mum came to be with me at 11am nd i was contractin pretty hard right now... they wouldn't examine me again but said they would get me to the delivery suite.
BUT.
there was no room in the inn! so i had to continue to labour in front of a ward full of strangers!!
by 1pm i was havin contractions a minute nd a half apart... but still no room in delivery... told to have a bath nd offered gas nd air... but wanted to stay off the drugs for as long as possible so said no... had the bath instead nd got my mum pourin water on my bump when it went hard... worked better than any drug!
got promised i'd have a room by half 2 so called in my grandma (my other birthin partner)... at this point i was contractin a minute apart... still in the ward... nd by now... it was visitin time - it was horrible... family nd friends everywhere with me moanin nd groanin all over the place! told there was still no room in delivery suite for me... so i could have the baby in the antenatal ward or take some diamorphine to slow the labour down.
... i chose the diamorphine... at 3pm my contractions had all but gone... but i was ill as anythin... went for a walk with my mum nd grandma... nd threw up with every step... nearly passed out nd had to be helped back to the ward... by now everyone on the ward was supportin me nd helpin me through - no-one could quite believe i wasn't in the delivery suite nd they all felt sorry for me... my midwife was gutted that it was goin so pearshaped.
... after bein sick the diamorphine wore off nd the contractions hit me again... nd by god they came back quickly nd were horrendous!! was offered gas nd air but didn't want anythin in my system after the diamorphine... at half 5 my midwife came to get me down to delivery.
FINALLY!
at 6pm i was 4cm dilated nd had my waters broken... the contractions were really bad by now... 30 seconds apart... i was tryin to stay active but ended up on the bed with my grandma on 1 side nd my mum on the other. tried again with the gas nd air... was horrible! offered diamorphine :dohh: said no! was offered an epi nd thought i'd made it so far without i may aswell keep goin!! an hour nd a half later i was shoutin to push... but was told i couldn't be that dilated yet nd to wait until the next midwife at quarter to 8 to examine me... the next midwife came in... i begged her to examine me straight away... surprise surprise at 10 to 8 i was fully dilated (6cms in less than 2 hours!!)... told to start pushin with the next contraction.
... then my mum nd grandma got into position like a military operation... a leg nd a hand each... the midwife had a damp cloth pressed to my perineum for each push... we made a bloody good team!
pushed him out in 16 minutes... born at 8.06pm... weighed in at 8lb 6oz... nd didn't need a single stitch... my mum nd grandma were very proud... my little boy was gorgeous!!!

*i cannot recommend epo nd rlt enough... it worked for me on both counts!!* 

then the nightmare began again.
got to postnatal ward at 11pm... no-one came to see me until 2.30pm the next day. 
baby was chokin nd turnin blue nd no-one came when i pressed the emergency button... had to run along the corridor with him shoutin for help.
told i could leave at 3pm... but then they lost his bloods.
told a pedi doc would come nd take his bloods... he came at 6pm nd said he didn't need to do the bloods anymore nd we could go home...
then when my lift arrived at half 7... they decided they did need to do his bloods :dohh:
but there were no pedi docs until half 9... nd eventually got home at half 10 :growlmad:
15 mins after i got home i got a phone call... the hospital... they'd lost his bloods nd we had to go back in!!!!!
refused to go back last night so went in today... they made me wait nearly 3 hours to get his bloods taken again... nd even then they couldn't get the bloody needle in nd my little boy was cryin solid for 20 mins :cry:

eventually got home... he's a happy little boy... he's been very sickly nd panics nd stops breathin... but i know how to deal with it nd we're gettin through.

i love him... i absolutely adore the little man!!!

here's some pics anywho -
 



Attached Files:







150218_501617450118_504345118_7770343_7629995_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 171









155309_501620770118_504345118_7770380_5132422_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 148









76066_501619050118_504345118_7770362_4578218_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 170


----------



## CaptainMummy

hes a little stunner so he is!

Congrats hun
xx


----------



## Blondie007

He's absolutely gorgeous! His little hat it the cutest I have ever seen!

You did so well with everything that was going on. Well done and well done to your mum and nan - what a great family

xx


----------



## lulu35

congrats...so glad it all came good in the end for you...what a beautiful baby you have :hugs: x


----------



## Lucky.M

Oh Gemma sorry you had so many problems!! I can't believe they lost the bloods, sounds awful! And not to come to the emergency button grrrrrrrrr.

But congratulations he is gorgeous, you must be so proud :) xx


----------



## forget me not

Congratulations! He is beautiful. Well done for getting through such a long labour with so little pain relief-you deserve a medal!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

He's gorgeous! Sorry you had such a horrible time though, I'd be making a formal complaint xxx


----------



## Evian260

What a beautiful baby boy - congratulations! And sorry your hospital was such a jerk!


----------



## youngmum2b

Awww hes gorgeous, n wow you werent kidding when u said nightmare wow


----------



## DivaSatanica

Well done!


----------



## mystika802

omg hes gorgeous! I cant believe how horrible the whole process went for you though :( At least its all worth it in the end :)


----------



## Hayley90

Ahhh he is sooo cute!!! Well done, shame the hospital were so shitty about things though. Bet you're dead proud of yourself, you did really well x


----------



## sweetthang24

Congratulations Hun, with so much to contend with as well.

He is absolutely gorgeous, so cute xx


----------



## whoops

Congrats! And well done! 

He's beautiful! x


----------



## mummy1912

what a horrendous journey the two of you have been through but thats what makes it extra special that you pulled through :D congratulations! he is lovely! finnlay is a lovely name choice btw, i always said i'd name bump finley if she was a he. ahh thrilled for you love xx


----------



## xkirstyx

awww gemma hes gorg! sorry you didnt have a nice labour :hugs: xxxx


----------



## vaniilla

congrats hun, sorry to hear that labour went horribly :hugs: I hope your little boy gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your beautiful baby boy! Well done you!


----------



## starcrossed

He's a gorgeous little bundle, I'm just so sorry you had to go through all that rubbish to get him here safely.

I hope you and him a speedy recovery from your ordeal :)

Delly xxx


----------



## Wriggley

omg he is adorable!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## iprettii

wow @ them not having any room for you for so long and no one coming to check up on you for that amount of time.

When my best friend had her son ( I was her birthing partner ) no one would come in for hours and finally she says to me "Tara go get the nurse" and I did and when they checked her she was absolutely ready to push.

Anyway congrats hun, I am so proud of you and happy that you have your handsome bundle of joy with you in your life now. Enjoy motherhood.


----------



## Stacyluvya

God what a horrible time you have of it huni :(

Great result at the end though, your son is absolutely gorgeous!!! Xxx


----------



## newmommy23

aw he's so cute! I can't believe they made you stay on ward that long thats horrible!


----------



## Farie

He's gorgeous, such a shame the hospital let you down so much.


----------



## manda22

Congrats! Your Lil man is so cute!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower: He's so cute!!


----------



## Mincholada

i'm soooooo happy for you!!!!!!! congratulations! he's absolutely handsome. i hope your getting-to-know-each-other now will not be such a roller coaster ride as the birth. you've done amazing!!!


----------



## sar35

bless his little heart, he is gorgeous, how scary about stopping breathing though! Glad you are home and hopefully put the trauma behind you, enjoy him xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Gem he is GORGEOUS! Well done you, esp for putting up with all that crap, I really wouldnt have coped :shock: x


----------



## emmi26

so sorry you had such a rough time hun. diamorphine can be a bit dodgy my daughter had it once and was sooo ill horrible stuff !! such a shame cause if you'd been in delivery it would have been a much better experience for you !! 
anyway hes here now and beautiful so it doesnt matter !! sounds like mummys got him well looked after and hes very happy lots of hugs x x x x


----------



## emme

sounds like you need a bloody medal not smacking everyone at the hospital! well done! congrats he's a stunner, what's his name? xxx


----------



## Melsie

Conrats. He is gorgeous .


----------



## teal

Huge congratulations! He is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## tink23

ohhh what a story Gem! Bet you're glad it's all over now, your little boy is absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## sglascoe

:cloud9: omg he is gorgeous and soooo alert, congrats to you hun xxx


----------



## aob1013

Well done, so proud of you xxxx


----------



## flubdub

Congratulations, hes gorgeous.


----------



## Phinners

He is just so gorgeous. Awful labour and birth though :( I was mad as hell that were having to labour with all those strangers but glad you're both through it now much love xx


----------



## katstar

well done to you. even through all that rubbish, you managed to do it all yourself and he is the gorgeous result. Congrats hun. :) xxx


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes absolutely adorable and sooo cute. just beautiful!!
i love how your mum and grandma helped you. and you were VERY brave.

this is why i hate hospitals with a passion. terrible.


----------



## Mummy to be x

wow he is beautiful, I bet your so proud xxxx


----------



## Starmie

He's so cute. Big congrats to you! x


----------



## sez

Congratulations!!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!!! :hugs: Sorry you had a hard time of it... but now it's all over I hoep you enjoy your new life with your little man :cloud9:


----------



## EmzyJA

oh hun he's adorable. you should be so proud, massive well done hunni. 

i'm shocked at the hospital though hun. that's disgusting!!! i would have been fuming. you poor thing. i know the NHS are going through hard times but seriously, thats just anaccaptable. and the scary thing about it is, it's all gonna worse :( x


----------



## Kerrieann

Hes absolutely gorgeous, well done!!!


----------



## gumb69

congratulations. xx
i'm sorry you were treated so badly. that is awful.
thankfully your little boy is safe and sound with you.


----------



## b23

Wow, that really does sound like a rollercoaster! Congratulations and I hope you feel thoroughly proud of yourself for getting through what sounds like one hell of an experience! He's adorable :flower:


----------



## gemabee

he's called finnlay :D

nd yes i am complainin!
nd my grandma nd my mum are complainin as well.
to be fair to the midwives they tried their hardest, 1 even cried when she couldn't get me into the delivery suite.
some of the staff have even added me on facebook because they wanted to keep in touch.
they actually asked me to complain nd are helpin me put the complaint in... i know it wasn't them that let me down - it was the nhs - the cutbacks are gettin ridiculous... i was jus particularly unlucky to get the full blown crapness of it all!

we're doin great tho... i love him sooo much... he's got over his sickliness... we're successfully breastfeedin (despite no-one bein available at the hospital to help us!)... nd i could jus cuddle him forever!

thanks for all ur messages xxxx


----------



## rosiered

Wow, you're very brave!... I don't think I could cope with all that.. atleast you've got a gorgeous little boy now, you're going to be a great mum..

Well Done!! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzymum

He is absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud xx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Congratulations! He is beautiful.so gorgeours.... Well done for getting through such a long labour with so little pain relief-you deserve a medal!:hugs::hugs:

an i ask what although cepo nd rlt is please ?


----------



## Worrisome

Aw Gemma, he is gorgeous, sorry it all went pear shaped hun.
At least he is home in time for Wagner :rofl: take care hun, see you in baby club


----------



## shellie82

honey he is gorgeous

well done you for not having epi or gas and air, i was a wuss with mine

well done you :hugs: xx


----------



## Steffy&Roo

Well done hun! He's is adorable xx


----------



## surprisepreg

Hes beautiful!!!! Im sorry everything didnt go smoother!!!!!! You did a great job!!!


----------



## Mrs IKW

Wowzers! You are seriously hardcore to go through all that with no pain relief! Well done, congratulations on your beautiful little boy and so happy for you!!!! :)


----------



## Tierney

Aww hes so cute, congratulations hun x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Awwww Gem he's GORGEOUS!!!

Sorry you had such a rough time of it though :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Congratulations - he is beautiful.

Your treatment from the hospital is an absolute disgrace. 

x x x


----------



## Armywife

He's gorgeous sweetie! Congratulations! I too was stuck with no room on delivery for 14 hours! Was horrific, i feel for you but you did good! Well done xx


----------



## louandivy

Hello I just have to say what a GORGEOUS newborn! Looks so alert like he's been in the world for weeks! Congrats :)


----------



## rosie272

Awww, he's adorable :) Congrats to you! Lovely name too :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

So sorry it sounded such a distressing time at the hospital!

Glad you're both ok though - and he is truely fabulous and definately worth it :)


----------



## shyfox1988

Massive congratulations hun, hes totally adorable, well done for getting through that all, glad your both safe and sound now, hope you both recover from the birth well, hope your complaints get delt with properly, now just relax and enjoy your precious son xXx


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

you poor poor thing. He is absolutely stunning! xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh Gem! He's BEAUTIFUL!

Well done lovely xx


----------



## Rhio92

Well done! So proud of you :hugs:
Me and FOB were just saying how much your boy looks like our Connor :haha::cloud9:
xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats! Hes gorgeous :wohoo:


----------



## Ginger1

He's beautiful...well done!!


----------



## LilLickysBump

johnoblueshoe said:


> an i ask what although cepo nd rlt is please ?


Congratulations on your gorgeous boy - indeed you do deserve a medal - 

On a diff note - i know what RLT is but aint the foggiest what epo/cepo is lol


----------



## LilLickysBump

ok googled and now i feel daft lol


----------



## lucy_x

hes so cute! congrats :kiss:


----------



## veganmum2be

huge congrats hun, what a story!
(your little man has the same hat as my little boy, he wore it home too haha, we possibly got it from same shop cos we're both from teesside haha!)

xx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Congratulations...it's so good when the labour part is out the way and you can get on with enjoying the baby. He's very beautiful, awesome job.


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ahhh hes beautiful! Congrats :) xx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. :baby:

V xxxx


----------



## happygal

sorry you didnt have better experience hun but your son is gorgeous, congratulations x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Congrats!!

Alice xxx


----------



## Ashtons mummy

He so cute congrats x x


----------



## MimiUK

what a cutie!!! well done!!! xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

oh hun he is so cute!!!! handsome little chappy!! :) i love him in his hat!!!! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats


----------



## scaredmum2be

my baby was born at 8:44 at night an around 11ish bout same time as u they took him to be fed an had the same prob they tried feeding an he stopped breathing an went blue :( im so sorry u had to through with holding him an not getting any help i would of complained. I was annoyed i was high on drugs an sleepy for me to even go see my baby the first night i had him some one came in an told me that lil man had when they offered to feed baby an when they did he turned blue an was rushed to neo-natal unit for 3 days. I would also complain for the lack of shit they gave you in the hospital when u was in labour!! there job is to look after you not make u feel like crap or even helping u to find a proper area to sort a place for u x


----------



## scaredmum2be

Congrats hun by the way :D soo cute pics x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

cant believe they lost his bloods twice! how sad on them! glad all is well now!


----------



## marnie79

congrats, very cute xx


----------

